# DIE Chris King / Hügi alternative?



## Cryo-Cube (4. Januar 2004)

Hi hab grad ne Freilaufnabe gefunden die einiges verspricht

Hadley - DH Hubset
Die Standart version hat ne Verzahnung wie die Hügi (36 einrastpunkte) Komplett aus CNC Teilen, in verschiedenen Farben und einen Freilaufkörper aus Titan um das einkerben der Rizel zu verhindern.

Das alleine wäre schon gut aber anscheinend gibst jetzt von denen eine 
*speziell für Trials ausgelegte Nabe* mit 109 einrastpunkten *mehr als die Chris King*
Also alles wie oben(Titan Freilaufkörper CNC Teile usw) nur halt mit 109 facher Verzahnung   


Falls jemand das Teil kennt und darüber berichten kann würd ich gern mal hören obs es hält was es verspricht. thx









#update
Bei mtbreview.com gibt es 2 review zu der Hadley, beide mit sehr gut bewertet und in den usa für 240$ zu bekommen, also immernoch billiger als ne Chris King.


----------



## Trialmatze (4. Januar 2004)

Verdammt sieht die gut aus!!!
Du hast net zufällig ne Ahnung von wo man das Zeug beziehen kann? Website? Das würd ich mir gern mal ansehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (4. Januar 2004)

ach ****... da steht ja die URL  Sry!


----------



## Schlingsi (4. Januar 2004)

HIER bekommt man die teile auch. sind auch gar nicht mal so teuer. kann nur nicht diese spezielle trial-nabe finden. hat den jemand die seite vom hersteller selber gefunden?

Alex


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Januar 2004)

Die spezielle Hadley trial nabe soll ziemlich neu sein, vielleicht gibst die deswegen noch nicht in dem shop. Aber wenn ich mir ne Hadley holen würde, dann auf jeden Fall  gleich die trial version.


----------



## ChrisKing (4. Januar 2004)

sagamal gibts da auch ne homepage von hadley? ich find einfach nix, ausser halt shops etc.


----------



## aramis (4. Januar 2004)

Da biste schon der dritte.


----------



## ChrisKing (4. Januar 2004)

jo, alle guten dinge sind ja bekanntlich drei.. die homepage find ich schon..."ich frag mal hans, meld mich dann"


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Januar 2004)

bei der trials nabe sind die sperrklinken (allein deswegen dürfte sie schon keine gute Alternative sein) aber nich alle gleichzeitig im eingriff, sondern immer nur eine. Da hat man halt mehr einrastpunkte (36mal3 =108) aber dann muss halt auch eine einzige beim antritt dem druck standhalten, des is bissl unsicher irgendwie..


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. Januar 2004)

@chris: frag mal hans, was der davon hält und meld dich dann.


----------



## Reini (5. Januar 2004)

du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen, bei 108 unterteilung, greift die sperrklinke sofort, und hat nicht so wie bei den shimano einen sehr großen freiraum,
dadurch ist auch das gesamte moment an der sperrklinke geringer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPalmer (5. Januar 2004)

wenn sich das Gerät einer aus usa bestellt(falls er rausbekommt wo), kann er mir sofort eine mitbestellen - dann teilen wir uns die Versandkosten!

einfach pm schicken...


----------



## Kölle (17. Februar 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> bei der trials nabe sind die sperrklinken (allein deswegen dürfte sie schon keine gute Alternative sein) aber nich alle gleichzeitig im eingriff, sondern immer nur eine. Da hat man halt mehr einrastpunkte (36mal3 =108) aber dann muss halt auch eine einzige beim antritt dem druck standhalten, des is bissl unsicher irgendwie..



naja nur eine sperrklinke hält, aber wenns durchrutscht oder die Klinke bricht hält die nachfolgend einhakende Klinke theoretisch direkt eine 108tel kurbelumdrehung später. Die müsste ja dann auch schon in der kerbe drinliegen, an der sie das Druchrutschen stoppt. also theoretisch minimales Durchrutschen.

Bitte bescheitsagen, wenn einer was weiß oder bestellt aus USA!


----------



## Kölle (7. September 2005)

Hat irgendwer noch was neues vom Hadley - DH Hubset mit den 108 Einrastpunkten gehört?


http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Hub/product_122294.shtml


----------



## hopmonkey (8. September 2005)

habn hans gefragt , der meint ENO+starrnabe und vom restgeld


----------



## TheBASStian (8. September 2005)

Jawoll.... so seh ich das auch.
ENO is best, **** the rest.
Mein Argument ist die breitere und steifere Einspeichung.
Außerdem bin ich 8 Jahre lang diverse Freilaufnaben gefahren, und jetzt mit ENO fühlt sich das alles mal gleich gaaanz anders an. Direkter...
Ist einfach geil, wenn man anner Kante steht, und bei Pedalzurückholen läuft nicht die Kette mit. etc. etc. etc

Und die Verwendung der Restkohle ist auch geil.

btw: Wenn der ENO mal im ARsch geht, muss man nicht gleich ne neue Nabe ein speichen, nur weil man mal ein anderes Fabrikat nehmen möchte.


----------



## Benzman22 (8. September 2005)

du sprichst mir aus der seele Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (10. September 2005)

Also ich fahr jetz seid gut 2 Wochen eine kostengünstige Alternative zur King.
Die hat im grunde genommen die selbe Abstufung, obwohl sie eigenlich unendlich hat ( Null Sperrklinken Rollentechnik), hat. Wichtig ist ja nicht unbedingt die rasterung im Freilauf sonder viel mehr der zurückgelegte Kurbelweg bis die Volle Kraft aufs Ritzel also zum Antrieb zu spüren kommt. Und das sind bei mir ca 1,5 cm bei der 175mmKurbel an Peadlachse gemessen.

Ansonsten der Eingriff am Freilauf gemessen ergiebt 5°Grad genau wie bei der King (360°/72=5°).

Also um es nun Kurz zu machen ich fahr Die Shimano FH-IM50 Silent-Clutch oder nache sagen auch Silent-Matsch. 

Bisher geht das Ding ab wie Schnitz-Katze. Lediglich am Anfang hat sich der Freilauf noch einmal fester in die Nabenhülse eingeschraubt, was ein gefühl des Durchtreten gebracht hat und ein paar Blaue E***.  Aber bisher laäft die wie Sau. Durch das sich fester einschrauben des Freilaufs  musste ich nur noch mal das Achsspiel ausgleichen, da sich der rechet Konus ja direkt im Freilauf befindet.

Naja ich denke trotzden das das eine Alternative zur King ist. Jedenfalls für jeden der nicht gleich 450Euro dafür hinlegen will. Die Silent-Clutch kostet vieleicht ca. 30-40Euro. Geichtevergleich King 350; Silent mit Holachse 560.
Ein Nachteil gegeüber der King ist nur der geringe Nabenabstand, aber wer gut einspeichen kann und dazu noch eine Geile Felge so wie Ich die ESDV25 von ALEX, dann hält das bombenfest. Übrigebs die Felge nicht eingespeicht ist alleine so stabil das mann sich darauf setzen kann ohne auch nur einen Mux.

Das zu Thema Alternative zur King-Nabe


----------



## isah (10. September 2005)

hat kochikoch endlich jm gefunden der das ding auch fährt


----------



## kochikoch (10. September 2005)

jetzt staunst du martin gell und alle anderen auch, ich bin auch fan von den ding würde sogar noch eine kaufen wenns die noch irgendwo gäbe


----------



## isah (10. September 2005)

ich muss zugeben.. ich dachte du wärst der einzige


----------



## kochikoch (10. September 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss zugeben.. ich dachte du wärst der einzige



nie im leben es kommt drauf an was man will und ich bin nicht bereit 400 für ne nabe zu bezahlen, ich habe 98 420DM für mein kompletten laufradsatz bezahlt und der geht heute noch wie 98  , das heist jetzt kann ich witze machen, günstig und gut  

und bei der preisleistung zieht auch kein gegen argunment mehr


----------

